

Why can't mobile apps be more secure? - harshit123
http://appknox.com
Because of growing threats to mobile app and user data at risk... Why cant mobile app development team focus on security. that to when someone like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;appknox.com can offer it for free!!
======
harshit123
Also you need not give your source code... if its apk our automated cloud
based auditor will still trace the issues!! And help you solve them...

